# Has anyone seen a REAL 39 Colson Commander?



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2018)

So we've seen several, tho not many 36 Commanders. One true 37 popped up in Portland several years ago. There are several restored 37-39's that I've heard are fantasy builds. Has anyone come across an untouched original? Even a bare frame? I'm curious because I picked up something this weekend that I thiught was real at first, but now i have my doubts. I got a pretty good deal on it from a fellow Colson enthusiast, so even if it is made up I did ok. Please post pics or info you might have on this model. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2018)

True 1937 Commander


----------



## SKPC (Oct 2, 2018)

Really cool frame!  Your frames' seat-tube height above the top tube looks a bit higher from a quick comparison with your advertising photo.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2018)

What I believe is a fantasy build 37 based off a copy of a 36.







As far as I've been told, a 38 fantasy build.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2018)

SKPC said:


> Really cool frame!  Your seat-mast height above the top tube looks a bit higher from a quick comparison with your photo.



That's the main frame characteristic that makes me think mine...as well as these other painted bikes, are made up frames. The true 37 along with the catalog pics have larger frames to accommodate the 21" seat tubes. The 36 is a 20" frame, so I believe these made up frames are based off the 36, then the seat tube is extended to stay true to the catalog description.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 2, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> So we've seen several, tho not many 36 Commanders. One true 37 popped up in Portland several years ago. There are several restored 37-39's that I've heard are fantasy builds. Has anyone come across an untouched original? Even a bare frame? I'm curious because I picked up something this weekend that I thiught was real at first, but now i have my doubts. I got a pretty good deal on it from a fellow Colson enthusiast, so even if it is made up I did ok. Please post pics or info you might have on this model. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 877413
> 
> View attachment 877414



nice accessories on these bikes , i want to see a closer pic of those hub caps . Are all these built for really tall peeps ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 2, 2018)

Kickstand3 said:


> nice accessories on these bikes , i want to see a closer pic of those hub caps . Are all these built for really tall peeps ?



Description says they are a a 21" frame, so they are indeed tall for a ballooner. I believe one or 2 of these hubcaps(or very similar ones) were found a year or so ago.


----------



## geosbike (Oct 2, 2018)

have never


----------



## kreika (Oct 2, 2018)

I’m going with artist rendition and you got the real deal.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 2, 2018)

Great way to present what you are looking for Mike


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 2, 2018)

When you look at the rear dropout arrangement on these frames, it really makes you think,  that 1/4" chain tensioner loop of steel, is all that's holding your rear wheel on.
The design seems so weak in that area, that I'm amazed the bike made it into production.
I don't know, if there was any significant failure rate of these frames because of that.
But, it does make you think about it when you realize, that thin little piece of material is all there is to hold the wheel in place.
I think I would've designed a different way to tension the chain, and done away with the traditional screw method. The banjo type would've been better in this case.
Just my thoughts.
Super interesting project, Mike!
Congrats on the find.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2018)

It looks like the 39 Commander has a Waterfall type badge, with an unusual attachment point at the bottom. It's hard to tell from the grainy photo, but it looks like there's a cross brace bridging the trussrods for the headbadge to attach too. Are there any better photos of this and what the headbadge looked like?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> It looks like the 39 Commander has a Waterfall type badge, with an unusual attachment point at the bottom. It's hard to tell from the grainy photo, but it looks like there's a cross brace bridging the trussrods for the headbadge to attach too. Are there any better photos of this and what the headbadge looked like?View attachment 877844


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 1, 2018)

Anyone...


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Anyone...




Not even a cricket ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RJWess (Sep 7, 2020)

Great question. Do these exist?


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 8, 2020)

Does it Reeeally Matter? You own a frame; I say build it how you'll enjoy it if you intend to keep it or how you think it'll sell best. A "fantasy" build could be 50/50 but period correct pieces can make it expensive either way; building & selling it


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Does it Reeeally Matter? You own a frame; I say build it how you'll enjoy it if you intend to keep it or how you think it'll sell best. A "fantasy" build could be 50/50 but period correct pieces can make it expensive either way; building & selling it



I realized that this task was a bit out of my league, so my frame has since been sold to a local collector who plans to track down the correct parts.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 8, 2020)

..


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 8, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I realized that this task was a bit out of my league, so my frame has since been sold to a local collector who plans to track down the correct parts.



I can't blame you there buddy; If I could afford such a frame & it would be a sin to build it the way I wanted or costly as hell to put it back together as  O.G I couldn't keep it either. I can appreciate stuff like that but I enjoy riders and klunkers more. 1 of these days I will own & ride the wheels off an O.G piece No Matter what it's value


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2020)

My newly acquired 1938 Model 04468 Imperial. While not as desirable as the loop tail version (Model 07468) beggars can't be choosers! I received most of the bike today but for whatever reason FEDEX decided to ship the fenders and guard to Tallahassee first! Oh well it'll be waiting on me when I get back next year. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> My newly acquired 1938 Model 04468 Imperial. While not as desirable as the loop tail version (Model 07468) beggars can't be choosers! I received most of the bike today but for whatever reason FEDEX decided to ship the fenders and guard to Tallahassee first! Oh well it'll be waiting on me when I get back next year. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1263185



Shawn you going away for a year good buddy? Hope nothing due to illness & misfortunes.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 8, 2020)

@Freqman1 I have said it before adopt me or will me some bikes


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Shawn you going away for a year good buddy? Hope nothing due to illness & misfortunes.



Kabul, Afghanistan for a year working as an advisor to the Afghan Ministry of Interior. V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 8, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Kabul, Afghanistan for a year working as an advisor to the Afghan Ministry of Interior. V/r Shawn



Shawn I wish you Best of Luck with that. Update your bicycle will with me in it and be Safe brother


----------

